

Virtual Heist Nets 500,000+ Bank, Credit Accounts - NewWorldOrder
http://voices.washingtonpost.com/securityfix/2008/10/virtual_bank_heist_nets_500000.html?wpisrc=newsletter

======
agotterer
My parents have this virus on their computer! Need to fix it in the morning :\

